
Lessons of HN - zuzuleinen
https://lessonsofhn.com/
======
sharmi
I am a subscriber of Lessons of hn but do not stand to benefit in any other
way. The peraon behind LHN does not work on a schedule.

Rather he/she seems to send only when there is something genuinely worthwhile.
Consequently it is never spammy and is one of the newsletters I truly look
forward to.

Also it helps that, each newsletter is one plain hn comment. So it is not
stuffed with fillers, while also being extremely insightful and relevant.

~~~
zuzuleinen
Hi sharmi, author of newsletter here.

I did had a break while I was changing countries for a couple of weeks, but as
of last week my plan is to send every Monday as stated.

Thanks for your feedback and for being a subscriber :)

